# Tek lighting 58 gal



## iceblue (Dec 2, 2005)

Upgrading from a 20 gal to a new 58 gal and am trying to decide what Tek lighting setup to go with. I can talk myself into buying a 4 tube setup so it comes down to either a 36" 156 watt setup or a 48" 216 watt setup. The 58 gal specs are the same as a 40 gal breeder except it is 3" taller 36Lx18Dx21H. If I go with the 4' setup would I run into any problems with the 6 extra inches hanging over on either side of the tank? The reason I ask is I'm kind of thinking of going with this choice because Reefgeek.com price on this is cheaper than the 3' one (more common?) and they have the bulbs I want currently in stock (6000K Giesemann). Any input would be most welcome.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Check eBay for the fixtures. They're cheaper than ReefGeek.

Go with the 36" since the extra foot hanging over your tank will be ugggggggggly.


----------



## iceblue (Dec 2, 2005)

Uh, erm...if aesthetics were taken out of the equation would the plants grow funny with the light hanging over the side? Angled outward towards the side glass or something? Either way I go, and it will probably be with the 36" setup, it will be suspended above the tank by a few inches. Love the hanging look and the ease of working in the tank with one of these setups.

By the way, is 156 watts going to be enough for a 58 gal tank? Works out to be a little over 2.5w to a gal. Are these T-5 setups as bright as everyone says? Yet to see one in person but quite a few people on this forum and on a few reef forums think they are great. Don't plan on having many carpeting plants, other than tenellus, but would like to have the option to add others if I choose to. The tank will contain some stem plants. Basically transfering everything from the 20 to the 58.

Thanks epicfish. I will check out eBay and compare prices.


----------



## youjin (Apr 1, 2006)

Go for it...iceblue.

It is a Great Light !

I have the 36" Teklight T5 set-up; 4 x 39 watts are more than enough and with the efficiency of Teklight, only need to turn on all 4 lights for a period of 4 - 5 hours and plants are already growing like "crazy". I like the 6500K Giesemann


----------



## iceblue (Dec 2, 2005)

Youjin, if I may ask, what size tank are you running yours on? Is it a 40 or 58 gal? Please tell me it is a 58 gal. The extra 3" in the height of the 58 kind of worries me. Everything I have read in books suggests it is harder for the light to "punch" through to the bottom of a tank approaching 24" tall.


----------



## youjin (Apr 1, 2006)

my footprint is 36x18Dx18H. My understanding for T5 lighting (better light penetration than CF to the bottom of tank) 24" depth should not be a problem. Any much greater than 24 inch depth, it is a different animal of MH.


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

You should be able to get it on e-bay for $220 shipped or under.
I got the 4 foot fix for that price, I think the 3 foot one was the same price.
Most of those sellers just have the light drop shipped from Sunlight Supply anyway, it actually comes from the manufacturer (or distributor).

I don't remember the seller that I got it from, but he has free shipping, and is like the only one and is the cheapest, If I can find his name or a link to the light you want, I will post back.

BTW, great light


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

Ok, not the guy I got mine from, his price went up, but same deal, drop shipped for free.
but he has only one, then he has a bunch listed for $239 with $45 shipping, so I would jump on this right away if you want it.

http://cgi.ebay.com/36-TEK-LIGHT-T5...ryZ46314QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD1VQQcmdZViewItem


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Iceblue, the light should be about perfect for your tank. The fixture will have more than enough punch to get down to the bottom of the tank. It's seriously a lot of light, and more than anything compared to the CF outputs.

Reefgeek.com is a good source. The best deals are on ebay. The even better deal is to contact ebay seller, Robert at Seedsetc1 via email, and he'll discount the fixture further if you deal outside of ebay. He drop ships from Sunlight Supply and delivers pretty quickly. This should save you $20-40.

-John N.
http://cgi.ebay.com/TEK-LIGHT-T5-HO...ryZ46314QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## iceblue (Dec 2, 2005)

Thanks everyone for your help in laying my fears to rest (not going to be enough light?) and for the suggestions on where else to look when I go to buy the fixture. It's a love/hate thing with me and setting up new tanks.


----------

